# Brakes shaky and knock sound in right front wheel



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

He guys,

I have notice 2 problems lately in my 90 Maxima. The first is that when I drive over any significant bump on my passenger (right) side, I hear a "knock" sound from my front end. What is causing this?

Secondly, when I step on my brakes, it feels like it's pulsating or shaking. What's causing this? Could this be linked to the knocking sound?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

knock sound is probably a bad bushing or strut mount.
pulsating brakes is probably a warped brake rotor


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Is a brake rotor that is warped, visibly warped (ie. can you see with your eyes that it is warped)?

Also, how difficult is it to get to a strut mount? I have a friend who is a mechanic who will be helping me with this so I just want to give him an idea about the job. Where is it located?


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

I meant to say "If" a brake rotor is warped......


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you can't see it, but you can feel it.


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

As always, thank you internetautomart.

I replaced my front brake pads and rotors and everything is good. While the wheels were off, I notcied that on the sway bar joint/bushing pieces near the wheel was broken on the right side. I replaced that too and the knock went away. The car brakes and handles awesome now. thanks again.


I have one more question tho......My brake still will occasionally squeal when the brakes are applied. this is strange because they are brand new. Why are they doing this? How do I stop it?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it is not terribly unusual for new pads to squeal. sometimes it goes away with time, sometimes it never goes away. Part of it depends on the brake pads used.


----------

